# Latte Art for Cappuccino



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I didn't think latte art was done for cappuccinos but have seen a few videos etc....How is this done...Do you steam milk for Cappuccino and texture until around 60c? is it done in a different way, do you get your 1cm of foam in the cup first?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

loads of videos on it, just have a trawl through you tube and you'll get the idea


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Cappuccino is a rather vague term







personally, I'd do it just like a latte, but stretching a bit more at the beginning. With the extra foam that gives, you're limited on latte art options - a large heart would be my preference.

-- Sent from my Palm Pre3 using Forums


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Doesn't that just become a latte then rather than a cappuccino..I guess you just get slightly more froth?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

The difference between a latte and a cappuccino is nothing more than a change in the ratios of espresso, textured milk and microfoam, with a cappuccino having less milk, more foam, and a higher overall proportion of espresso. Cappuccino is also served in a smaller portion. No chocolate.

The bounaries do blur tho. In my cafe I'm considering abandoning the names and just offering the "espresso with milk" option in various cup sizes


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

they've done that in Pink Lane coffee, abandoning the names, not a fan to be honest think as it should be clear when entering a place what to expect to a large extent.

I served 8oz capps, 7oz flat whites, a latte is as vague as they come but I did go with the names as people knew what they were getting, still on sick leave but I will be hunting like crazy for a, a barista post or b, funding to get back up and running in a different place even if that is as doing pop ups to begin with, I'm going crazy without a machine.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Where flat whites begin and lattes and cappuccinos follow is always a grey area. For me what you get in the big chains known as a flat white is a traditional latte, obviously cappuccinos have more foam but lattes are just warm coffee flavoured milk, not for me. At home the difference between a latte and capp depends on how well my steaming goes


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

James Hoffman wrote an interesting blog about this a few years ago. Prufrock coffee just have espresso with milk.

http://www.jimseven.com/2010/07/25/my-favourite-menu/


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Fundamentally, there's a limited number of variables for a milk & espresso drink:

Is the foam dry or wet (big bubbles or microfoam).

How much foam is there in the drink

How much un-stretched milk is in the drink

How much espresso is in the drink

Most speciality coffee shops won't offer dry foam - although they may make such a drink if specifically asked to by a customer - I've done that in my distant past as a barista.

They (and home baristas) also usually use a double shot as the base. That is helpful, because if you split your espresso shot between the spouts on your portafilter, one side may be larger than the other.

That just leaves amount of foam and amount of milk. Least foam to most foam is Flat White

On a side note, drinks of roughly 1:1 espresso:milk/foam have their own naming arguement









-- Sent from my Palm Pre3 using Forums


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

geordie-barista said:


> it should be clear when entering a place what to expect to a large extent.


I agree with the principle but I dont believe that the names fulfill this aim. If I order a cappuccino at 10 different places I'll get 10 different drinks of varying sizes, strengths and milk texture. In that environment all the name does is lead to disappointment because 9 out of 10 customers get something that doesnt conform to their own unique definition of a cappuccino. Wish it wasnt the case but there are no consistently adopted definitions in practise, even if there are on paper


----------

